# Circle D 2yr London -whose coming??



## Shelb1uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all..

Am attempting to estimate how many ppl are coming to the 2yr on the 24th in London! Can't wait!!!



> Event: Circle D 2 year Anniversary Meet + Diabetes Support Meet
> Date: April 24th 2010 12:00 midday
> Place: Yates' Wine Leicester Square
> 
> All welcome!



Even if you are a maybe pls let me know so I can do my maths  

Open to all ages and you can of course bring ppl... 

Also VERY OPTIONAL is to wear a wacky pair of sunnies...thought it might be a giggle, Primark do some great ones for ?1-?2  pls don't be put off of coming cos of the sunnies tho, bit of a dress up always splits a group 50/50 so if you love it join in and if you dont, then dont  either way is cool.

The important thing is that everyone has a great time and we all raise a glass to Circle D


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

me me me me me me me me

i'll see if i can find some sunnies i can pull off. i have a narrow face apparently so i struggle to find glasses that don't make me look like an insect!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 12, 2010)

ok thats 8 me's so I assume there will be 8 SHiv's coming  hehehe

Sunnies an be serious or silly, or u can pass althogether....no pressure  cant wait to meet u!!! x


----------



## am64 (Apr 12, 2010)

should be there  ...but maybe late  but dont worry I'll find you !


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

am - i'm planning to be around until about 10pm ish. i'm staying at a friend's place over night, and he's leaving a gig at 10, so we said we'd meet after that. so yeah - doesn't matter if you're a bit late!


----------



## am64 (Apr 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> am - i'm planning to be around until about 10pm ish. i'm staying at a friend's place over night, and he's leaving a gig at 10, so we said we'd meet after that. so yeah - doesn't matter if you're a bit late!



heheee ...ummm now thats an idea.... you all going to go clubbing?


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

no idea, but i suffer really badly with social anxiety, i can't handle clubs - if people go clubbing i'll politely decline for fear of a panic attack!


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 12, 2010)

Please put me down as a possible. i have put in for the day off and am waiting for the reply.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 12, 2010)

No set plan for the evening, can't really chat in a club so will try and stick to a nice pub/ bar...don't wanna anyone to be uncomfortable 

will be great...

Will do Tez, thanks  x


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> No set plan for the evening, can't really chat in a club so will try and stick to a nice pub/ bar...don't wanna anyone to be uncomfortable
> 
> will be great...
> 
> Will do Tez, thanks  x



if it does cocktails, i'm there. (preferably cheap cocktails!)


----------



## glodee (Apr 12, 2010)

Am hoping to pop along to meet you all - bit of a noob on site , so don't want to gate crash!! Whats the start time? Sorry if this is written up already.
Gloria


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

glodee - you won't be gatecrashing!! it starts at 12 i believe?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Glodee it's open to all so come on down  course u won't be gatecrashing, will be great to have you there and to meet u!!

Yes 12pm at Yates, Leicester Sq London...look for the big blue 2 balloon  x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll be there! Will have to leave at around 6 to get my coach home, but I have found that 8 hours drinking and revelry is about my limit these days 

I moved this to the General Messageboard and stuck it so everyone will see it


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 13, 2010)

I will be absent miss  Do I need a note? 

I shall be very jelous when I look at all the pics I know. Sob!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

hahah Northe I'm 26 and I can't handle drinking for 8 hours so I wouldn't worry hehehehee!!!

Lou - am officially sulking  but am going to let you off...but just this once mind hehe


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2010)

im a definate along with my mil x


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 13, 2010)

I am coming


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

woohoo am loving adding to my 'attendees' list  xxx


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> woohoo am loving adding to my 'attendees' list  xxx



by the way if your after names my mil is called Val i keep referring to her as mil lol.x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

hehe and I thought MIL was such a cool name  hehe, thanks hun, consider her on the list  xxx


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 13, 2010)

How many you got so far?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

15 so far (a few of which are maybes) but have told ppl to let me know in the next few days so will go with whatever number I have by Friday  x


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 13, 2010)

*raises hand* will be there, but have to be on the train home by (I think) 7 

But on the bright side, anyone who's early will have the option of meeting me  8am onwards, chaps!


----------



## shiv (Apr 13, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> *raises hand* will be there, but have to be on the train home by (I think) 7
> 
> But on the bright side, anyone who's early will have the option of meeting me  8am onwards, chaps!



you should meet me and northe at victoria coach station at 11.15  i can't believe you get there so early!!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

WOOHOO...thing am gonna get up there for not long after 10, lots of us 'forum peeps' are getting there early so thought we cd have a pre-party party  hehehehe

AM LITERALLY SO EXCITED MY FACE HURTS FROM SMILING!!!

just gotta invest in my wackiest sunnies yet....hehe!!!

need to do some research for possible 'moving on' places too  unless anyone has an ideas? x


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 13, 2010)

shiv said:


> you should meet me and northe at victoria coach station at 11.15  i can't believe you get there so early!!



Totally will, if I can find it! I think I was possibly meeting Aymes at 9:30 as well, but I'm not sure what's happening with that


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> WOOHOO...thing am gonna get up there for not long after 10, lots of us 'forum peeps' are getting there early so thought we cd have a pre-party party  hehehehe
> 
> AM LITERALLY SO EXCITED MY FACE HURTS FROM SMILING!!!
> 
> ...



are  we not going to the weatherspoons then ? that is alot cheaper then yates so i believe or is yates just the meeting up place?


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/show.shtml/14/

thats the place ^^^


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

Just hope we can all swap numbers and make sure no one gets lost...London is a big place 

My number is on the wall on this link:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=279154337517&ref=ts

xx


----------



## shiv (Apr 13, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Totally will, if I can find it! I think I was possibly meeting Aymes at 9:30 as well, but I'm not sure what's happening with that



if you get the tube to victoria station, the bus station is basically on the other side of the road - plus there are lots of signs to point you in the right direction!!

shelley - i'll text you at some point so you have my number!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok fab, if anyone who doesn't have my number wants to text me, on the off chance that we move pubs I can then give you a text with an update  x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> are  we not going to the weatherspoons then ? that is alot cheaper then yates so i believe or is yates just the meeting up place?



I think the Wetherspoons Beer Festival doesn't finish until the 25th, so might be something to think of - only ?1.79 a pint (in Guildford anyway, might be jacked up a bit for London)


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2010)

your right it is on till the 25th

i see weatherspoons are going to be opening from 7am from the 28th apr wooo.

what marathon is it on the sunday btw?


----------



## randomange (Apr 13, 2010)

Fingers crossed my thesis gets submitted next week and I'll be able to make it - so put me down as a maybe!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> your right it is on till the 25th
> 
> i see weatherspoons are going to be opening from 7am from the 28th apr wooo.
> 
> what marathon is it on the sunday btw?



It's the London Marathon!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 13, 2010)

Going to join in, Northe?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Going to join in, Northe?



Too many people in the London Marathon, I think it's a vicitm of its own success. I enjoy watching it, but wouldn't enjoy running it in such packed crowds.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a bit sad, really


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool randomage..ur on the maybe list 

It's amazing to watch the marathon tho, went last yr!!

Just been doing some 'after yates' research, got a few ideas but don't wanna overplan so will just go with the flow on the day  x


----------



## HelenP (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm hoping to come along and skulk around the fringes, lol - won't be a late stayer as prob working Sat night.  But it's just a bus and tube ride for me, so not the end of the world.

xx


----------



## am64 (Apr 13, 2010)

HelenP said:


> I'm hoping to come along and skulk around the fringes, lol - won't be a late stayer as prob working Sat night.  But it's just a bus and tube ride for me, so not the end of the world.
> 
> xx



helen we really have to try and meet this time!!! i'll try not to be too late !


----------



## lawlessd (Apr 13, 2010)

Defo coming along Shelb!!  Are most people staying all afternoon?  i'll probably get there about 2ish.  If you move to a different pub could you send me a text (i'm not on facebook for the link)  ***** *** ***.

c u there

Thanks

Dave


----------



## HelenP (Apr 13, 2010)

am64 said:


> helen we really have to try and meet this time!!! i'll try not to be too late !



Yes we will !!  But warning in advance, I am old and boring, lol.

xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 13, 2010)

Seriously considering it. It's a few days before my Dad's cremation but I reckon I'll come for some much welcomed distraction.

Tom


----------



## shiv (Apr 13, 2010)

tom, you should come if you feel up to it. we will distract you with our crazy shades. and we will wave injections around and go 'arrrrrrrr' at people who give us weird looks.

(except for you pumpers...you can wave your PIMPs around)


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 13, 2010)

I do believe it is a must then!


----------



## am64 (Apr 13, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Yes we will !!  But warning in advance, I am old and boring, lol.
> 
> xx



i am no spring chicken myself !!


----------



## shiv (Apr 13, 2010)

am64 said:


> i am no spring chicken myself !!



i turn 22 the friday after the meetup. do i still count as a spring chicken?


----------



## HelenP (Apr 13, 2010)

shiv said:


> i turn 22 the friday after the meetup. do i still count as a spring chicken?


Omigod yes!

xx


----------



## am64 (Apr 13, 2010)

shiv said:


> i turn 22 the friday after the meetup. do i still count as a spring chicken?



sorry but in my eyes yes !


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 13, 2010)

I very much hope to come along and look forward to meeting some of you.
I'm afraid i too am one of those 'oldies' but inside still about 14! I'll try to act a bit more grown-up on the day!


----------



## am64 (Apr 13, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> I very much hope to come along and look forward to meeting some of you.
> I'm afraid i too am one of those 'oldies' but inside still about 14! I'll try to act a bit more grown-up on the day!



oh no not another teenager !


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually, thinking about it, if i really was 14 i'd probably over sleep and miss the party, then spend all day blaming everyone else for not waking me up on time!


----------



## am64 (Apr 13, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> Actually, thinking about it, if i really was 14 i'd probably over sleep and miss the party, then spend all day blaming everyone else for not waking me up on time!



Thats what nearly happened to me the last meet ! but i managed to find one and all only about 4 hrs late !


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 13, 2010)

Let's hope the party games don't include, 'let's guess how old the stranger is'.
Anyway, at least you found a party in the end. Hope you enjoyed it and look forward to seeing you on 23rd - sorry 24th!


----------



## am64 (Apr 13, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> Let's hope the party games don't include, 'let's guess how old the stranger is'.
> Anyway, at least you found a party in the end. Hope you enjoyed it and look forward to seeing you on 23rd - sorry 24th!



great ! should be fun


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 14, 2010)

lawlessd said:


> Defo coming along Shelb!!  Are most people staying all afternoon?  i'll probably get there about 2ish.  If you move to a different pub could you send me a text (i'm not on facebook for the link)  ***** *** ***.
> 
> c u there
> 
> ...



Yup most ppl are there for the duration and shdnt of moved pubs by 2....can you pm me your number as not allowed to put them into threads and I can text u no probs  x


----------



## jan7 (Apr 14, 2010)

Would love to be there but have to work , have a drink for me


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 14, 2010)

jan7 said:


> Would love to be there but have to work , have a drink for me



We will Jan, plenty more meet ups to be arranged so hope to meet you next time  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 14, 2010)

BUMP DIDDY BUMP :0) X

am still adding to my list of attendees if there are anymore up for it


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 14, 2010)

i am in london this friday what a shame!!!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 14, 2010)

awwww damn  next time  x


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 15, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> BUMP DIDDY BUMP :0) X



It's already stickied at the top of the page


----------



## mikee (Apr 15, 2010)

ooh just saw this and what a coinsidence...im in London this day...hmm


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2010)

mikee said:


> ooh just saw this and what a coinsidence...im in London this day...hmm



thats good news mikee come along .the more the merrier


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 15, 2010)

Put my name down please, leicester square is a train into waterloo and a short hop on the northern line for me..


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 15, 2010)

thats great squidge...and Mikee come on down!!!!

Oops didnt realise about the sticky hehe! x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 16, 2010)

Just a lil message to say I AM SOOOO EXCITED ABOUT THE 2YR!!!

Only a week to go people  don't forget to dig out ya comedy shades if you are joining in hehe xxx


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Just a lil message to say I AM SOOOO EXCITED ABOUT THE 2YR!!!
> 
> Only a week to go people  don't forget to dig out ya comedy shades if you are joining in hehe xxx



Cant stop thinking about it now cant blooming WAITTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 16, 2010)

wooooohhhhhooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2010)

hi can i just ask, can we get in to  the back entrance of yates, as i see it is right below capital radio?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 16, 2010)

it sure is below but not sure about a back entrance????


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> it sure is below but not sure about a back entrance????



oopsies it is ok now been cleared  up we get out the station go down a pedestrinised bit and it is 5 min away.


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 16, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> hi can i just ask, can we get in to  the back entrance of yates, as i see it is right below capital radio?



I don't know, it used to be the old Capital radio cafe and I don't recall that having a front and back entrance.. but that could have changed.


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 16, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Please put me down as a possible. i have put in for the day off and am waiting for the reply.



I have the day off so please cross me off the possible list and put me down as a definite.


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I have the day off so please cross me off the possible list and put me down as a definite.



yessssssssssssssssss excellent Tez *biggest smile*


----------



## aymes (Apr 16, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Also VERY OPTIONAL is to wear a wacky pair of sunnies...thought it might be a giggle, Primark do some great ones for ?1-?2  pls don't be put off of coming cos of the sunnies tho, bit of a dress up always splits a group 50/50 so if you love it join in and if you dont, then dont  either way is cool.
> 
> The important thing is that everyone has a great time and we all raise a glass to Circle D



I've gone for wacky glasses, not sunglasses I'm afraid! May bring my red nose this time, as it was cat ears for the last one!

What's your lastest count for people coming?


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 16, 2010)

you lot meeting tomorrow, have a cracker, I'm doing dump runs ALL day! hey ho! I'll have a drink for yous! well I say 1 probably at least one for each of you!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 17, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I have the day off so please cross me off the possible list and put me down as a definite.



WOOOHOOO


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 17, 2010)

aymes said:


> I've gone for wacky glasses, not sunglasses I'm afraid! May bring my red nose this time, as it was cat ears for the last one!
> 
> What's your lastest count for people coming?



HEHEH COOL  TOTAL RESPONSES TO YES OR MAYBE IS 37...EEEKKK!!!Sure there wont be that many tho....but cool if there is hehe! x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 17, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> you lot meeting tomorrow, have a cracker, I'm doing dump runs ALL day! hey ho! I'll have a drink for yous! well I say 1 probably at least one for each of you!



Its next sat Mr Rossi.....  r ya coming???


----------



## aymes (Apr 17, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Totally will, if I can find it! I think I was possibly meeting Aymes at 9:30 as well, but I'm not sure what's happening with that



Sorry, not been on the boards much recently so only just seEn this. I should get into Liverpool Street at 930, so will probably be in Central London by 10 at the latest. So if you're still about early with nothing to do just let me know, thought I might go and kill time wandering round the National Gallery or something as it's not far.


----------



## aymes (Apr 17, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> HEHEH COOL  TOTAL RESPONSES TO YES OR MAYBE IS 37...EEEKKK!!!Sure there wont be that many tho....but cool if there is hehe! x



Wow, that's loads!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I'm planning on coming, just got to square it with Mum. I've passed on the details of this to my lovely DSN who has had the D for thirty seven years! He said he's thinking about it. 

If people want to meet up prior to everyone arriving in Yates I'm more than happy to do that. If you're interested PM/Facebook me and we'll arrange things. I'd be coming in from Eastbourne and arriving at Victoria, I'm easy as far as getting myself around the capital goes to meet with you lovely folk!

Tom


----------



## sweetsatin (Apr 17, 2010)

Really sad 
Was hoping to meet up with you all with my wacky specs, but can't get time off work as its new job just started,  have booked my 2 wks off already for my up comming wedding.
Is anyone taking a laptop with webcam for us that can't get? lol.
Take plenty of pics or video it & put it on youtube hehe.
Have a lovely day & a drink for me.


----------



## shiv (Apr 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm planning on coming, just got to square it with Mum. I've passed on the details of this to my lovely DSN who has had the D for thirty seven years! He said he's thinking about it.
> 
> ...



what time are you arriving into Victoria? me and northe arrive around 11.15, and i think becky is going to come and meet us, which i guess means she's dragging aymes in with her!

and you should DEFINITELY drag your DSN along - that would be so cool!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

shiv said:


> what time are you arriving into Victoria? me and northe arrive around 11.15, and i think becky is going to come and meet us, which i guess means she's dragging aymes in with her!
> 
> and you should DEFINITELY drag your DSN along - that would be so cool!



If you're arriving at around 11:15 I'll try to get there for much the same time. Probably a good idea as I have no comprehension of the tube or any other form of public transport in London. That and I'm bloody useless when trying to find my way around a new town!

Tom


----------



## shiv (Apr 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> If you're arriving at around 11:15 I'll try to get there for much the same time. Probably a good idea as I have no comprehension of the tube or any other form of public transport in London. That and I'm bloody useless when trying to find my way around a new town!
> 
> Tom



without tooting my own horn, i'm pretty damn good at navigating. are you coming in by train or by bus?


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

shiv said:


> without tooting my own horn, i'm pretty damn good at navigating. are you coming in by train or by bus?



I'll be training it into Victoria. Up for whatever means of transport is the best to get to Leicester Square.

Tom


----------



## shiv (Apr 17, 2010)

you'll just need to navigate over the road to victoria coach station to find us!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

shiv said:


> you'll just need to navigate over the road to victoria coach station to find us!



Can and will do that!


----------



## shiv (Apr 18, 2010)

less than a week! you would not believe how excited i am!


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

shiv said:


> less than a week! you would not believe how excited i am!



snap hun this time next week they will be a few sore heads i bet(me not included)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 18, 2010)

I Want To Come But I Don't Know If I Can Afford It As Well As Eating Ouuuuttttttttt


----------



## shiv (Apr 18, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> I Want To Come But I Don't Know If I Can Afford It As Well As Eating Ouuuuttttttttt



i might be bringing a packed lunch and just buy pudding or something?

http://www.nationalexpress.com/bp/b2.cfm?id=225479093

by train it's ?30 unless you have a railcard?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 18, 2010)

shiv said:


> i might be bringing a packed lunch and just buy pudding or something?
> 
> http://www.nationalexpress.com/bp/b2.cfm?id=225479093
> 
> by train it's ?30 unless you have a railcard?



saturdays are off peak and last time I got an all inclusive return with tube for er...*digs out railcard* ...?27.80 and that included literally everything I could ever need for the day.

I am so desperate to come its unreal. I just don't know if I can justify the spendage. Because obviously I can't afford to eat or drink out, and would feel incredibly left out if all you lot are getting plastered lmao.


----------



## shiv (Apr 18, 2010)

save your pennies and come to gloucester in a few months!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> I Want To Come But I Don't Know If I Can Afford It As Well As Eating Ouuuuttttttttt



I paid ?16 on National Express - catching the 9 am coach. No megatrain, unfortunately


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 18, 2010)

See, I hate buses so much so I'd rather get the train. Plus, I'd love to bugger off to the BM for a bit haha.

I don't know - I'll have to have a look at finances up til saturday and let you guys know if I'll be there.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 18, 2010)

2 meals for ?7.95, Sam. I'd split with you xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 18, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> 2 meals for ?7.95, Sam. I'd split with you xx





I don't even think I could afford half of that 

If I did come - the entirety of my spendage would be on the train ticket probably. And I would be lame and bring packup and then just buy beer..

becky, we must brainstorm this on msn later. I am detemined to come for a bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(If I can find a way around the spendage...because damn...I REALLY want to go to the BM and see the stafforshire hoard again!)


----------



## shiv (Apr 18, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> I don't even think I could afford half of that
> 
> If I did come - the entirety of my spendage would be on the train ticket probably. And I would be lame and bring packup and then just buy beer..
> 
> becky, we must brainstorm this on msn later. I am detemined to come for a bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(If I can find a way around the spendage...because damn...I REALLY want to go to the BM and see the stafforshire hoard again!)



just get on the busssssssssssssssssssssss!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 18, 2010)

shiv said:


> just get on the busssssssssssssssssssssss!!



I HATE BUSSEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## shiv (Apr 18, 2010)

why?? it's only for like 2 hours then you get to meet us ugly bunch!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 18, 2010)

shiv said:


> why?? it's only for like 2 hours then you get to meet us ugly bunch!



its 40 minutes by train. Much quicker.


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

becky wheres the 2 meals for 7.95?


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 18, 2010)

Yates's. It's on their website 

http://www.yatesinthewestend.com/ look under menu


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks hun had a look looks good as well x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> its 40 minutes by train. Much quicker.



Not sure which trains you catch Sam, but it's well over an hour on the train ( more like 1 hr 40 mins)- the coach is about half an hour longer, but half the price


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 18, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Not sure which trains you catch Sam, but it's well over an hour on the train ( more like 1 hr 40 mins)- the coach is about half an hour longer, but half the price



There's a quick one that goes to is it victoria? Last time I went, it was really really quick getting there. There's usually one straight after the other, one usually stops at every station known to man, the other muuuuch quicker.

Maybe 40 minutes is a bit generous though  but it was certainly either just under or just over an hour.


----------



## HelenP (Apr 18, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> obviously I can't afford to eat or drink out, and would feel incredibly left out if all you lot are getting plastered lmao.




1) not everybody will be getting plastered.  I can only speak for me, but a couple of diet Cokes is it for me!  I'm not good with alcohol, I just get ill !!

2) not everybody will be eating out.  Bring some sandwiches and crisps.  

It can all be done on a budget, and STILL have fun...............

xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> There's a quick one that goes to is it victoria? Last time I went, it was really really quick getting there. There's usually one straight after the other, one usually stops at every station known to man, the other muuuuch quicker.
> 
> Maybe 40 minutes is a bit generous though  but it was certainly either just under or just over an hour.



I wonder if the fast train is just on weekdays? I just had a look for the 24th and the trains all take around 2.5 hours to Victoria, and just over 2 hours to Waterloo - makes the 2hrs 20 on the coach for half the price seem like a good option! I much prefer trains too, but I'm skint!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 18, 2010)

I might have a single alcoholic drink, but that'll be it for me - I don't drink beer, wine is expensive, and my taste in cocktails and spirits means I can only ever afford one anyway!


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

Im planning on getting totally whazzocked and hopefully guna eat the place outta grub


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll be getting drunk, just enough to have a good time yet still be able to navigate around London!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2010)

I will be my usual sober self...cough!


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I will be my usual sober self...cough!



cough cough splutter splutter more like.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> cough cough splutter splutter more like.



  Really looking forward to meeting you Steff - so glad you are coming! And so many others! Wow, what a day it will be!


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Really looking forward to meeting you Steff - so glad you are coming! And so many others! Wow, what a day it will be!



Im know im expecting the guest of honour title you know, just aint got around to telling Shell yet


----------



## shiv (Apr 18, 2010)

i intend on having a few drinks, although i am on a very tight budget (but then again i am a lightweight). how expensive are drinks in yates?


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

dont say an awful lot on the site hun if you go to google and type in yates leicester square, thats why i mentioned wetherspoons as being somewhere else to move onto during the day.x


----------



## shiv (Apr 18, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> dont say an awful lot on the site hun if you go to google and type in yates leicester square, thats why i mentioned wetherspoons as being somewhere else to move onto during the day.x



guess we can just go with the flow eh? those of us who want a few extra drinks can tootle over to spoons if everyone is happy with that at the time


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

shiv said:


> guess we can just go with the flow eh? those of us who want a few extra drinks can tootle over to spoons if everyone is happy with that at the time



aye im fine with it me , ill just follow the lead well until it starts going down soho then ill stop


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 18, 2010)

shiv said:


> i intend on having a few drinks, although i am on a very tight budget (but then again i am a lightweight). how expensive are drinks in yates?



Yates aren't too bad. Depends on what you're drinking. That said, last time I was in a Yates I was a little the worse for wear...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2010)

shiv said:


> guess we can just go with the flow eh? those of us who want a few extra drinks can tootle over to spoons if everyone is happy with that at the time



Spoons have their Beer Festival until the 25th, beer in Guildford was nobbut ?1.79 a pint!


----------



## Viki (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Shelley,

Count me in, particularly after my pathetic no-show in Surrey  Sorry peeps!

Really looking forward to catching up with people from the last London meet and meeting all the new faces!

Been having a bit of a time out from the forum recently (nothing personal, just needed to devote a little more time to poor neglected boyfriend ) so looking forward to catching up on everything Ive missed!

xxx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2010)

Vikiiiiiii!! Yay!!!!  The Profiterole Triplets will be together again!


----------



## shiv (Apr 19, 2010)

viki it will be great to meet you!


----------



## Viki (Apr 19, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Vikiiiiiii!! Yay!!!!  The Profiterole Triplets will be together again!



Hopefully I wont hypo on the way home again like last time!! Must have been all the excitement, cancelled out the profiteroles!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 19, 2010)

Viki said:


> Hopefully I wont hypo on the way home again like last time!! Must have been all the excitement, cancelled out the profiteroles!!



I remember that I managed to get bloods no higher than nine throughout the meet but then got a sixteen when I got on the train home!

There'll be me there aswell this time! Yet another damn pumper...

Tom


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2010)

So pleased your coming Viki cant wait to meet you x


----------



## aymes (Apr 19, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Vikiiiiiii!! Yay!!!!  The Profiterole Triplets will be together again!



I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll be honest im abit worried its going to be awkward, theres some people going who dont even chat to me on here so i hardly know them.Hope i get to chat to everyone .


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> dont say an awful lot on the site hun if you go to google and type in yates leicester square, thats why i mentioned wetherspoons as being somewhere else to move onto during the day.x



hey guys....from my memory of yates drinks are just as cheap as spoons??? Yates is bigger than spoons hence y I picked it  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

Viki said:


> Hi Shelley,
> 
> Count me in, particularly after my pathetic no-show in Surrey  Sorry peeps!
> 
> ...



woohoo so glad you can make....o yes line up the profiteroles ;0) x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

TomH said:


> I remember that I managed to get bloods no higher than nine throughout the meet but then got a sixteen when I got on the train home!
> 
> There'll be me there aswell this time! Yet another damn pumper...
> 
> Tom



be good to see you again Tom x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

aymes said:


> I can't wait!!!!!!!



hahah triplets, I love it!!!!!  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I'll be honest im abit worried its going to be awkward, theres some people going who dont even chat to me on here so i hardly know them.Hope i get to chat to everyone .



Steff don't worry, it will be GREAT!!! I'm the queen of networking and getting ppl chatting, dont forget there are the circle d peeps too....so lots of new friends to be made....am soooooo excitedm and so thrilled so many of you guys are coming....go ds!!!!  xxxxxxx


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 19, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> dont say an awful lot on the site hun if you go to google and type in yates leicester square, thats why i mentioned wetherspoons as being somewhere else to move onto during the day.x



Wetherspoons is next door to yates so not far to go lol


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

squidge63 said:


> Wetherspoons is next door to yates so not far to go lol



very true  it was my first choice but isnt very big, but will see how the numbers are on the day...so excited! x


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2010)

oooh well thats ok half can go in yates half in weatherspoons lol.


----------



## am64 (Apr 19, 2010)

steff dont worry about no knowing everyone... ok i was late last time and didnt get enough time to talk to all but it didnt seem to matter as we all seemed to be having a good time !


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

I know the feeling AM64, as I am 'hosting' it Saturday I expect I shall spend most of the day dashing around introducing ppl to each other and answering my phone to ppl who are lost or late or not now coming etc hehe....who's gonna be in charge of me making sure I get profiteroles, I might be too busy to rem haha ;0)

I am gonna be in London by about 10am and will head straight to the pub...who is arriving around this time???? Hard to keep up  x


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> I know the feeling AM64, as I am 'hosting' it Saturday I expect I shall spend most of the day dashing around introducing ppl to each other and answering my phone to ppl who are lost or late or not now coming etc hehe....who's gonna be in charge of me making sure I get profiteroles, I might be too busy to rem haha ;0)
> 
> I am gonna be in London by about 10am and will head straight to the pub...who is arriving around this time???? Hard to keep up  x



Shell are you going to be outside with the baloon are is it being tyed to sumit.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

Also pls can I have ppl's numbers if I haven't already got them just in case we move...or make sure you have at least one other persons number. I have a guest list so if we move I will text everyone who is not there to let them know.....if all else fails looks out for the big no 2 balloon!!!! hahaha x

There is something going on in Trafalgar sq so may move to see that....a music thingy...

x


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, surprisingly, I'm in London at 10!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

HEHEH COOL BEC  meet u there then....  x


----------



## am64 (Apr 19, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> I know the feeling AM64, as I am 'hosting' it Saturday I expect I shall spend most of the day dashing around introducing ppl to each other and answering my phone to ppl who are lost or late or not now coming etc hehe....who's gonna be in charge of me making sure I get profiteroles, I might be too busy to rem haha ;0)
> 
> I am gonna be in London by about 10am and will head straight to the pub...who is arriving around this time???? Hard to keep up  x



dont worry shelly We will ALL look out for you !!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Shell are you going to be outside with the baloon are is it being tyed to sumit.



nope inside with the balloon, trust me you wont miss it...and on the off chance you do just bell me  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

am64 said:


> dont worry shelly We will ALL look out for you !!



awwwww thanks  am so looking forward to it....so many ppl r coming too...gonna be great!!! xxx


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2010)

Shell I did send you my number last week did'nt i?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Shell I did send you my number last week did'nt i?



Surely did  xxx


----------



## aymes (Apr 19, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> who's gonna be in charge of me making sure I get profiteroles, I might be too busy to rem haha ;0)



Im sure Viki and I will be able to manage the profiterole ordering, there's no chance we'll let you go without!!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

aymes said:


> Im sure Viki and I will be able to manage the profiterole ordering, there's no chance we'll let you go without!!



glad to hear it!!!!!!!! haha we shd see how many ppl we can get to eat them...order like 10 bowl or something hahaha!!!

Be good to see you Aymes, been a while hun  xxx


----------



## aymes (Apr 19, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> glad to hear it!!!!!!!! haha we shd see how many ppl we can get to eat them...order like 10 bowl or something hahaha!!! Be good to see you Aymes, been a while hun  xxx



 yay! Really craving profiteroles now! Can't wait, it's been ages, i need to start trying to get to more of your events, Chessington last year was soooo much fun!! 
We can fill you in on all the circle d norwich developments, i got business cards for the group the other day which im disproportionately excited about, everyone on saturday will be getting one!!


----------



## Viki (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmn do you think we should warn them in case they need to order extra . . .


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

aymes said:


> yay! Really craving profiteroles now! Can't wait, it's been ages, i need to start trying to get to more of your events, Chessington last year was soooo much fun!!
> We can fill you in on all the circle d norwich developments, i got business cards for the group the other day which im disproportionately excited about, everyone on saturday will be getting one!!


oh deffo...blatantly plug ure group....John is gonna plug his london one too....and I want one too pls  deffo need a circle d uk team meeting missy hahahahah.......

Gonna draw the June social out of the hat next month so will keep you posted  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

Viki said:


> Hmn do you think we should warn them in case they need to order extra . . .



might be a good idea hehe, have already reserved a section for us, dya think I shd warn em what they r  in for!?!?! x


----------



## aymes (Apr 19, 2010)

Viki said:


> Hmn do you think we should warn them in case they need to order extra . . .



Uh oh, just peaked at the menu and can't see profiteroles, eeeek! 
There are however some pretty impressive sounding puds so I'm sure we can find a suitably carby alternative!


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2010)

This one sounds particulary nice Rocky Road Chocolate Cheesecake, but alas no puds for moi.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

aymes said:


> Uh oh, just peaked at the menu and can't see profiteroles, eeeek!
> There are however some pretty impressive sounding puds so I'm sure we can find a suitably carby alternative!



great minds and all that cos that thought just occured to me...its ok they sell em next door so we can always sneak off and binge in secret  heheheh

mmmmmm havent had lunch yet and all i want now is profiteroles hahaaha!!! x


----------



## Viki (Apr 19, 2010)

mmmm i just looked too, even without profiteroles i dont think we'll be disappointed!!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 19, 2010)

PUuuuuuuuuuuddding......*zombie eyes*


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2010)

YUMMY!!


----------



## Viki (Apr 19, 2010)

Aymes/Shelley - thats normal breakfast for us isnt it?!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 19, 2010)

*cries* I want them....


----------



## shiv (Apr 19, 2010)

^ oh my god.

wherever i end up for uni, there will be a circle d branch opening up there!


----------



## aymes (Apr 19, 2010)

wow steph, looking at this on my phone so small screen and lots of scrolling, that profiterole mountain just went on and on......


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2010)

Thought id just wet all your appetites that little bit more hehe x


----------



## aymes (Apr 19, 2010)

Viki said:


> Aymes/Shelley - thats normal breakfast for us isnt it?!



Well, mid morning snack at the very least.....


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> YUMMY!!



omg i actually stopped breathing for a whole minute when I saw this......i cd polish that lot of by meself I reckon  hahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2010)

WOO thanks for the text shell lol.U did just remind me actually cause all i had done was write your number down i had'nt saved in my mobi


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> WOO thanks for the text shell lol.U did just remind me actually cause all i had done was write your number down i had'nt saved in my mobi



hehehe no excuses now ;0) cant wait to meet u  x


----------



## am64 (Apr 19, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> This one sounds particulary nice Rocky Road Chocolate Cheesecake, but alas no puds for moi.



nor me eh steff ??? i might just have a weeny taste...thats what ive done recently so i cant say im denying myself ...... just DRASTICALLY reducing my intake x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2010)

am64 said:


> nor me eh steff ??? i might just have a weeny taste...thats what ive done recently so i cant say im denying myself ...... just DRASTICALLY reducing my intake x



ahhh we can offer a taster I'm sure..don't want anyone to be left out...xxxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 19, 2010)

There will be plenty for all.


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2010)

am ill bring along a carrott stick for us hun we can add that to the top of the choccy huh x


----------



## am64 (Apr 19, 2010)

hahhaaaa now i must go and wash up !!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 20, 2010)

4 days people 

think I might just explode with excitement!!!! hehehehehheeh x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 20, 2010)

Put me down as a definite Shelley! I'm coming. Just got to get the ticket sorted out now. That's tomorrow afternoon sorted out!

Tom


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2010)

TomH said:


> Put me down as a definite Shelley! I'm coming. Just got to get the ticket sorted out now. That's tomorrow afternoon sorted out!
> 
> Tom



Great news Tom, whats the numbers looking like now Shell?


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 20, 2010)

Yey Tom! 

Shelley, I just went and bought equipment (supply run later) for my mission


----------



## am64 (Apr 20, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Yey Tom!
> 
> Shelley, I just went and bought equipment (supply run later) for my mission



is it a ninja mission?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 20, 2010)

TomH said:


> Put me down as a definite Shelley! I'm coming. Just got to get the ticket sorted out now. That's tomorrow afternoon sorted out!
> 
> Tom



AWESOME  XXX


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 20, 2010)

am64 said:


> is it a ninja mission?



It may well be


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 20, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Great news Tom, whats the numbers looking like now Shell?



last count was 44 (incl 12 which are maybes) but ppl always drop out last minute....anyone wanna bet on how many make it??? I'm gonna go with 22  x


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> last count was 44 (incl 12 which are maybes) but ppl always drop out last minute....anyone wanna bet on how many make it??? I'm gonna go with 22  x



ill say 25, how many are coming along from circle D?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 20, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Yey Tom!
> 
> Shelley, I just went and bought equipment (supply run later) for my mission


woohoo citing  ur such a star...cant wait to reveal the mission


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll guess at 27


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 20, 2010)

am64 said:


> is it a ninja mission?



Ooooooh can we come dressed as ninjas in funky sunglasses  lol


Will guess at 24...

Am getting excited about meeting people but am nervous as well because I don't know anyone..!!!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 20, 2010)

hahahha love it!!! Dont worry Squidge, it will be fine...just locate the balloon and me and I will have you introduced to ppl...lots of forum ppl r coming so you will 'know' some from here  x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like I will have to find myself some wierd and wonderful sun glasses. Any suggestions on where I could look? Time to check train times again...

Tom


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2010)

TomH said:


> Looks like I will have to find myself some wierd and wonderful sun glasses. Any suggestions on where I could look? Time to check train times again...
> 
> Tom



primark have them in about 1-2 quid


----------



## aymes (Apr 20, 2010)

I guess 32 people!


----------



## shiv (Apr 20, 2010)

TomH said:


> Looks like I will have to find myself some wierd and wonderful sun glasses. Any suggestions on where I could look? Time to check train times again...
> 
> Tom



i might have to do some last minute glasses hunting. is there a primark on the way from victoria to leicester sq?? i looked at the ones in claires but not only are they rubbish, they're also ?6.50 each


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ticket to London bought! ?7.85 courtesy of a railcard and Southern rail's website discounts! Time to get the sun glasses!

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 20, 2010)

oooooh i want to cooooommmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

rent is due on thursday though so not sure I'm gunna have enough left over pennies D:


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 20, 2010)

TomH said:


> Ticket to London bought! ?7.85 courtesy of a railcard and Southern rail's website discounts! Time to get the sun glasses!
> 
> Tom



How come you get it so cheap? It's like 30 quid for me and you're about the same distance away from london lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 20, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> How come you get it so cheap? It's like 30 quid for me and you're about the same distance away from london lol



Railcard. That and booking online got me 15% off aswell.


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2010)

*Engineering works*

JUst wanted to post this up for people it is what is happening on all the tube lines this weekend .


http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/by-date.aspx?offset=weekend


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like I'll be using the busses with Northerner and Shiv to navigate to Leicester square!

Tom


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 20, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> JUst wanted to post this up for people it is what is happening on all the tube lines this weekend .
> 
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/by-date.aspx?offset=weekend



Thanks for that Steff, I am ok my part of the Northern line is ok.. if it wasn't I would have hopped on Bakerloo to Picadilly Circus and walked down the road to Leicester Square.


----------



## shiv (Apr 20, 2010)

TomH said:


> Looks like I'll be using the busses with Northerner and Shiv to navigate to Leicester square!
> 
> Tom



i think the line from victoria is okay? up to greenpark, change onto the dark blue line and then over to leicester sq? correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2010)

shiv said:


> i think the line from victoria is okay? up to greenpark, change onto the dark blue line and then over to leicester sq? correct me if i'm wrong...



I'll be following Shiv...


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 20, 2010)

I hate the tube, so I was planning to walk everywhere anyway!


----------



## shiv (Apr 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'll be following Shiv...



with me using technical terms such as 'dark blue line' lol? it's okay - i actually am pretty good at navigating! we will be fine!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 21, 2010)

shiv said:


> i think the line from victoria is okay? up to greenpark, change onto the dark blue line and then over to leicester sq? correct me if i'm wrong...



I'll be buggered if I know lol! Just so you know, I'm meeting Tez at Lewes which is on the way so it'll be him and myself who greet you at Victoria coach station.

Tom


----------



## shiv (Apr 21, 2010)

TomH said:


> I'll be buggered if I know lol! Just so you know, I'm meeting Tez at Lewes which is on the way so it'll be him and myself who greet you at Victoria coach station.
> 
> Tom



excellent stuff.

3 days guys!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 21, 2010)

shiv said:


> i might have to do some last minute glasses hunting. is there a primark on the way from victoria to leicester sq?? i looked at the ones in claires but not only are they rubbish, they're also ?6.50 each



the only primark is in marble arch...dont think its enroute?? maybe u cd borrow a pair from someone? dont want u 2 go to expense...travel is enough  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 21, 2010)

shiv said:


> excellent stuff.
> 
> 3 days guys!



whoop whoop...soooo excited  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 21, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> JUst wanted to post this up for people it is what is happening on all the tube lines this weekend .
> 
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/by-date.aspx?offset=weekend



thanks steff ur a star  x


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 21, 2010)

shiv said:


> with me using technical terms such as 'dark blue line' lol? it's okay - i actually am pretty good at navigating! we will be fine!!



Psssssst it's the Piccadilly Line ...lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 21, 2010)

Well great news my mil just rang she does not have suspected gout after all but it is her athritis so she will be hobbling along on saturday lol x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 21, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Well great news my mil just rang she does not have suspected gout after all but it is her athritis so she will be hobbling along on saturday lol x



aww bless her, hope shes ok xxx


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 21, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Well great news my mil just rang she does not have suspected gout after all but it is her athritis so she will be hobbling along on saturday lol x



That's good news that she doesn't have gout..


----------



## Steff (Apr 21, 2010)

squidge63 said:


> That's good news that she doesn't have gout..



Yes its her arthritis it has now reached her foot


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm bringing a spare phone with a SIM I bought in the pound shop with me on Saturday.

If anyone wants to find out where we are or needs directions, info etc, you can call me on this number. 

*07766958165*

I'll call you back on my normal phone as there won't be any credit on it.

Moderators: I don't mind this number being made public as the SIM will be thrown away after the meet.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 21, 2010)

London Calling to the far away towns...


----------



## shiv (Apr 21, 2010)

three more sleeps, guys!!!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 22, 2010)

2 more sleeps now woohoo  Tez have stored your number 

BRING ITTT OOONNNN! X


----------



## aymes (Apr 22, 2010)

Too excited!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2010)

OOOOOOOH i know i've been getting high numbers hope it aint excitement lol x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG! I'm going to be meeting a crowd of hysterical women!


----------



## Viki (Apr 22, 2010)

Northe, you wouldnt have it any other way!!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 22, 2010)

We should all bring Kate Bush masks


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> We should all bring Kate Bush masks



Oh! Heaven on Earth!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 22, 2010)

That's Belinda Carlisle  (oh I am funny )


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> That's Belinda Carlisle  (oh I am funny )



*rolls around on floor*

love it B


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be here all week


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I'll be here all week



I hope not you got a traint o catch on Saturday morning


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 22, 2010)

lol....fair point. I will be setting 3 different alarms on Friday night before I go to bed. I know what I'm like, and I am TERRIFIED of oversleeping and missing that train!


----------



## am64 (Apr 22, 2010)

my news is dads girlfriend (hes 78) flying in on Monday so am can come to the Balllllllllll


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 22, 2010)

YEY!  *dances*


----------



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2010)

To the organisors and everyone who turns up on Saturday - I just wanted to say have a ball and raise a glass to those of us who wanted to go - but finances would not allow.

I will be looking out the news report about a drunking diabetic outing running riot in London.

Have a blast - and I will hopefully see some of you in Newcastle............


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't worry Hazel, I'm taking the video camera with me


----------



## am64 (Apr 22, 2010)

hazel you've sussed sacred hearts secret mission


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 22, 2010)

lol. That one was never secret. Although I was going to be doing two vids. One for my blog, and one for Shelley for the Circle D site


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 22, 2010)

Hazel said:


> To the organisors and everyone who turns up on Saturday - I just wanted to say have a ball and raise a glass to those of us who wanted to go - but finances would not allow.
> 
> I will be looking out the news report about a drunking diabetic outing running riot in London.
> 
> Have a blast - and I will hopefully see some of you in Newcastle............



thanks hazel, we will  x


----------



## shiv (Apr 22, 2010)

i'm really relieved - my friend is going to come and meet me in leicester square after he's finished doing whatever he's doing. we'd worked out how i could get to his by public transport, but i still feel much better having him there!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

*Its Tommorow *

Hi all....

Woohooooooooo it's tommorow....can't wait!!!!! Think I have most people's phone numbers now for in case we move...I'l log on tonight but won't have time in the morn so gimme a text if anyone needs anything.....

BRING IT ONNNNNNN!!!!

 xxxxxx


----------



## aymes (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay, it's nearly Saturday!!!!!

What's the current headcount Shelley?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

Who am I supposed to be meeting at Victoria Coach station? I know that Shiv is due to arrive at 11:15 and I will get there at 11:20 (in theory!). If anyone else is meeting us we need to arrange an obvious place to meet and swap mobile numbers


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

aymes said:


> Yay, it's nearly Saturday!!!!!
> 
> What's the current headcount Shelley?



Latest is 45 with 11 maybe's but sure a few will drop out along the way....can't wait...bring on the profiteroles  x


----------



## Steff (Apr 23, 2010)

Right guys im away now so see you all tomorrow now xxx



x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Who am I supposed to be meeting at Victoria Coach station? I know that Shiv is due to arrive at 11:15 and I will get there at 11:20 (in theory!). If anyone else is meeting us we need to arrange an obvious place to meet and swap mobile numbers



Hi Northerner,

I said I'd catch Shiv and yourself there. I'll PM you my number.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 23, 2010)

RIGHT! I need your help!

Do I come tomorrow or not?

The reason I ask is...although my current account is looking dire...I got a letter through the post this morning telling me my credit card limit has been upped....

I am having a dilemma. I want to come but I don't want to spend money I don't have  HEEELLLLPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> RIGHT! I need your help!
> 
> Do I come tomorrow or not?
> 
> ...



Come Sam! There are so many people who would love to meet you, it will be a really special day and not one we can have too often!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Come Sam! There are so many people who would love to meet you, it will be a really special day and not one we can have too often!



oh god i want to so much. It's just that...OH GOD I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

Come... x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> oh god i want to so much. It's just that...OH GOD I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO!



Still ?16 on National express - outward 9 am, return 7 pm (gets back to Southampton at 9:20pm).


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

I know you hate coaches, Sam, but I'll be available for texting through the whole thing?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Still ?16 on National express - outward 9 am, return 7 pm (gets back to Southampton at 9:20pm).



ah I'd have to be back earlier I think.

My arm is slowly being twisted


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I know you hate coaches, Sam, but I'll be available for texting through the whole thing?



Dyu know I think I would still get the train. Mainly because i'm not sure I can handle coach sickness (no...seriously...it's not pretty XD). Texting would be good


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> RIGHT! I need your help!
> 
> Do I come tomorrow or not?
> 
> ...


ditto come on down, Circle D will only be celebrating its 2yr once....will be great to meet you and would like to think its worth the dosh


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

just spoken to yates, we have several tables behind the dance floor near the poles  reserved for 10am onwards...thought several table is better than a big long one, makes it easier for ppl to mingle etc...x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> just spoken to yates, we have several tables behind the dance floor near the poles  reserved for 10am onwards...thought several table is better than a big long one, makes it easier for ppl to mingle etc...x



Nice one Shelley!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 23, 2010)

I can get directly to victoria for ?9.25 return. But it takes nearly 3 hours. And I would have to be on the 16.17 train to get back home.

Or I could spend ?30 and get into Waterloo...which is quicker...

This is very difficult...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I can get directly to victoria for ?9.25 return. But it takes nearly 3 hours. And I would have to be on the 16.17 train to get back home.
> 
> Or I could spend ?30 and get into Waterloo...which is quicker...
> 
> This is very difficult...



What time would you get to Victoria? If you had to leave for the 16:17 train you'd probably need to leave the bash at 3:30 to be sure of catching it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> What time would you get to Victoria? If you had to leave for the 16:17 train you'd probably need to leave the bash at 3:30 to be sure of catching it



It would get in at quarter to eleven am

Yeah, I'm thinking that...

Three hours is a long time to spend on the train :/


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> It would get in at quarter to eleven am
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking that...
> 
> Three hours is a long time to spend on the train :/



It's a real shame there's no megatrain!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's a real shame there's no megatrain!



I mean, the price is excellent. But I would rather spend the full amount and spend a whole day in london (because if I went I would HAVE to go to the BM). But I can't really justify ?30 on a ticket right now :/

edit: if I was to spend out the ?30, I would have to justify the money I spend. And take myself off elsewhere and do something else. Just been looking at visiting the tower of london (expensiiivvvveeeeeeeeee), or going to chill at the BM for a little while.

I'm now talking myself out of this.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 23, 2010)

decision made, I won't be coming.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> decision made, I won't be coming.


thats a shame hun, but dont worry...there will be more meet ups xxx


----------



## HelenP (Apr 23, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> just spoken to yates, *we have several tables behind the dance floor near the poles*  reserved for 10am onwards...thought several table is better than a big long one, makes it easier for ppl to mingle etc...x



PMSL - is anyone gonna take bets on who'll be the first to drink enough to get up and do a pole dance?? 

Several tables is a brill idea.

xx


----------



## aymes (Apr 23, 2010)

HelenP said:


> PMSL - is anyone gonna take bets on who'll be the first to drink enough to get up and do a pole dance??
> 
> Several tables is a brill idea.
> 
> xx



Good exercise, help keep those blood sugars down!


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

not sure what to do now ...results of daughters blood tests didnt come back so saw gp again ..different one and he thought it looked like mumps ...what the 1st gp said on thursday and got second in to look at... who sent us for blood tests immediately looking for glandular fever .....could be one or other ...and i could potentially have it so don't want to spread it to you lot if it is ..if you see what i mean ....ummmm


----------



## HelenP (Apr 23, 2010)

aymes said:


> Good exercise, help keep those blood sugars down!



Never mind good exercise, it's a good way to clear out a pub in seconds flat if I were to get up there and do it, lol. 

xx


----------



## HelenP (Apr 23, 2010)

am64 said:


> not sure what to do now ...results of daughters blood tests didnt come back so saw gp again ..different one and he thought it looked like mumps ...what the 1st gp said on thursday and got second in to look at... who sent us for blood tests immediately looking for glandular fever .....could be one or other ...and i could potentially have it so don't want to spread it to you lot if it is ..if you see what i mean ....ummmm



What if we promise not to hug'n'kiss ya?

Aww, hope your daughter's well very soon, Am.

xx


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

HelenP said:


> What if we promise not to hug'n'kiss ya?
> 
> Aww, hope your daughter's well very soon, Am.
> 
> xx



helen i would be able to resist ...no...seriously problem is that my hubby hasnt had mumps and son is not fully vacinated due to asthma (long story but he wasnt well enough to have it )and step son has no spleen so no immunity to glandular fever....so i am the only one able to look after her at the mo ..if its not mumps then only step son at main risk but we wont know until monday ....had to put off dads girlfriend aswell !!!


----------



## HelenP (Apr 23, 2010)

Awww, SUCH a shame

xx


----------



## HelenP (Apr 23, 2010)

But obviously gotta put family first

xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

That's a shame AM, neither is a good thing  I can't remember if I've had mumps - was very worried once as there was a work colleague contracted it from his son and he was off work for two months!

There will be other opportunities, I'm sure


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 23, 2010)

O.K, I'm starting to get worried now. 

Is there anybody left going tomorrow who is over 4o?

I'd like to come as planned but i don't want to cramp the style of the  younger members who will have much more in common than an oldie like me.:


----------



## shiv (Apr 23, 2010)

rawtalent - age is no barrier!!! we are just a bunch of people with diabetes getting together and celebrating. age is regardless  and we would all appreciate your advice and experiences!


----------



## bev (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all,
Just wanted to wish you all a lovely time tomorrow at your meet and to ask you to keep an eye on Northey - he hasnt been himself lately and has been calling himself a cheerleader and telling me he is on the X Factor next week. If you see him disappearing into the toilets to get changed - someone please stop him and call his wife for help - you will find her in the yellow pages under - humounguss ears.co.elephantitis.screatches like a wolf.com.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to wish you all a lovely time tomorrow at your meet and to ask you to keep an eye on Northey - he hasnt been himself lately and has been calling himself a cheerleader and telling me he is on the X Factor next week. If you see him disappearing into the toilets to get changed - someone please stop him and call his wife for help - you will find her in the yellow pages under - humounguss ears.co.elephantitis.screatches like a wolf.com.Bev



Ooh! You're lucky you're not going to be there young lady!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

I am SO bringing my copy of Balance for you to sign, Northe!


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 23, 2010)

shiv said:


> rawtalent - age is no barrier!!! we are just a bunch of people with diabetes getting together and celebrating. age is regardless  and we would all appreciate your advice and experiences!



Thanks shiv,
I guess because i haven't met any of you guys yet i'm a little apprehensive about being the only older person there with not much of interest to talk to you younger people about etc....


There's a big difference between posting here and meeting in the flesh.

Much appreciate the thoughtful encouragement.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> O.K, I'm starting to get worried now.
> 
> Is there anybody left going tomorrow who is over 4o?
> 
> I'd like to come as planned but i don't want to cramp the style of the  younger members who will have much more in common than an oldie like me.:



Well, I was born in 1958 if that makes you feel better  In fact, here's a picture of me on my first ever trip to London, with my best friend Adrian and my Mum - bet nobody can beat those sunnies tomorrow! 

Trafalgar Square circa 1969, feeding the pigeons - me in check shirt!


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Northerner,
The thing is, as i've said before, you only look about 30! It'll be worth meeting you just to find out some secrets of eternal youth. Or maybe the number of a good plastic surgeon!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

Just cleaning out my bag for tomorrow, and pulled out a pair of miniature handcuffs.....


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

I appear to have scared everyone off with this fact....


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I appear to have scared everyone off with this fact....



Sounds to me like a very good reason to come along. But, i didn't like to say!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

haha!  They've come out of the bag now.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I am SO bringing my copy of Balance for you to sign, Northe!



I think they've arranged a special signing area with security and everything...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> Thanks Northerner,
> The thing is, as i've said before, you only look about 30! It'll be worth meeting you just to find out some secrets of eternal youth. Or maybe the number of a good plastic surgeon!



I have a picture in my attic!


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

hey look folks have a really good time ...and dont worry raw talent it'll be fine ..i got to the last one and was well worried but it was a great experience ....all you lot going with internet access please keep us updated ...some body make sure shelly gets profiterolls and helen and steff i will meet you at some time im sure ....becky i will text joe freeman you no if thats ok xxx have loads of fun folks and dont forget the sun cream...21 degrees in central london tomooroooowww xxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

Please do. I hope he can get there at 5, because I have to be at the station for a 7pm train, or my ticket is invalid


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Please do. I hope he can get there at 5, because I have to be at the station for a 7pm train, or my ticket is invalid



he said he'd try and get there a bit earlier....oh im sorry i cant come but i did a 'risk assessment' and the results said NO


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm really sad you're not going to be there  I totally understand, and you're doing the right thing, but still  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

HelenP said:


> PMSL - is anyone gonna take bets on who'll be the first to drink enough to get up and do a pole dance??
> 
> Several tables is a brill idea.
> 
> xx



Worrying thing is I would totally do that stone cold sober!!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

I've done podium dancing stone cold sober.


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I'm really sad you're not going to be there  I totally understand, and you're doing the right thing, but still  x



me too ... but it'll be okay poor d shes stuck upstairs on her own ...i have to be very careful tho xxx) hope you get to meet Joe ...send my apologies...and i totally support anything you decide  hun re DiDkA as we are totaly on same wave length  happy folding !!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello just wanted to say I hope the sun is shining for you all tomorrow, and you have a fab time. Really sorry I can not be there.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> O.K, I'm starting to get worried now.
> 
> Is there anybody left going tomorrow who is over 4o?
> 
> I'd like to come as planned but i don't want to cramp the style of the  younger members who will have much more in common than an oldie like me.:



dont be put off, there are several coming who are over 30  my mate carl for one is in his 40's and Anne Marie is in her 40's...cant rem the rest without me list  but as shiv said age is not an issue at all....its about having a fab day with fab ppl  x


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

am64 said:


> me too ... but it'll be okay poor d shes stuck upstairs on her own ...i have to be very careful tho xxx) hope you get to meet Joe ...send my apologies...and i totally support anything you decide  hun re DiDkA as we are totaly on same wave length  happy folding !!



lol! Andrew's just finished the leaflet for me. Only got 10 copies, but at least I'll have something to work from


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I've done podium dancing stone cold sober.



Hahah Becky we r gonna get on fab!!!!!! fellow crazy gals hahha x


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

lol! It gets better when you hear the full story, which I'll tell you tomorrow 

What time are you at Yate's from, hon?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

Ahh AM hope your daughter is ok, family comes first hun...can't be helped....sending you a hug...x


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 23, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> dont be put off, there are several coming who are over 30  my mate carl for one is in his 40's and Anne Marie is in her 40's...cant rem the rest without me list  but as shiv said age is not an issue at all....its about having a fab day with fab ppl  x



No, i won't be put off. 

Looking forward to meeting you all. I've had the most dreadful week and i'm looking forward to being in the sunshine in London and forgetting all about it.

Can't promise my pole dancing is any good though!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> lol! It gets better when you hear the full story, which I'll tell you tomorrow
> 
> What time are you at Yate's from, hon?



cant wait to hear it!!!  hehehehe

Shd be there at 10am or just before...what time r u arriving again...x


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

Alert Alert ...it Is Likely To Be 21 Degrees In London Tomorrow So Bring Your Suncream Or Parasols ....


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> cant wait to hear it!!!  hehehehe
> 
> Shd be there at 10am or just before...what time r u arriving again...x



I get into King's Cross at 8:04am 



am64 said:


> Alert Alert ...it Is Likely To Be 21 Degrees In London Tomorrow So Bring Your Suncream Or Parasols ....



Yikes, and I was worried about freezing!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> No, i won't be put off.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all. I've had the most dreadful week and i'm looking forward to being in the sunshine in London and forgetting all about it.
> 
> Can't promise my pole dancing is any good though!



heheh pole dancing fully optional!!!  think me and Becky will be there early practising hahahah!!!

Sorry to hear uve had a rubbish week....sounds like a few drinks on a lovely  day with some like minded ppl is just what u need  be fantastic to meet you!!!! x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

am64 said:


> Alert Alert ...it Is Likely To Be 21 Degrees In London Tomorrow So Bring Your Suncream Or Parasols ....



woohoo i checked this morn and was 20....so thats a whole degree more....o yesssssss 

No garden in yates....but I vote we move to cov gdn maybe as lots of outside places there  x


----------



## Steff (Apr 23, 2010)

hi all well im here safe and sound x

So sorry to here that am hun shall miss u xx


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad you got there safe, Steff!


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> hi all well im here safe and sound x
> 
> So sorry to here that am hun shall miss u xx



woowwww yes you got here ok!!! ..yep soz steff sorted out dads girlfriend for monday and daughter now might have mumps or glandular fever .... hows it being in the smoke are you in the Centre of the Universe???


----------



## Steff (Apr 23, 2010)

am64 said:


> woowwww yes you got here ok!!! ..yep soz steff sorted out dads girlfriend for monday and daughter now might have mumps or glandular fever .... hows it being in the smoke are you in the Centre of the Universe???



thank you bex see you tomorrow hun im arriving with helep she has done us a map so should be safe lol x

not at the minute am hun x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

woohoo glad u got there safe steff...

awwww we will all miss you am.....xxxx

Blimey Becky, early bird.....who'se travelling the furthest btw...is it you? x


----------



## aymes (Apr 23, 2010)

Excited excited excited!!!!!


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

steff from newcastle i think ....but becky doing it day return  impressive give that girl a profiteroll


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, Steff's further than me. I'm just tight with my money!


----------



## aymes (Apr 23, 2010)

What time are you leaving home to get into London that early Becky?


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I have a picture in my attic!



'Dorian'. It doesn't suit you.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2010)

aymes said:


> What time are you leaving home to get into London that early Becky?



I'm between 4 and 4:30. Train is at 6am


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> 'Dorian'. It doesn't suit you.



Here's the picture:


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I'm between 4 and 4:30. Train is at 6am



Blimey Becky! Isn't it past your bedtime? Try and get a snooze on the train. I once had to get from Leeds to London for 7 am - had to set off at midnight and the train took 6 hours, early March, and freezong as there was no heating on the train. I was entertained by an ex-soldier who knew Pi to 300 decimal places... 

In fact, thinking about it, it was 30 years ago when I was going to Moscow!


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Here's the picture:



?????? is stan baldwin comming as well


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Here's the picture:



If Dorian really looked like this i believe the story would have just about ended there and then.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

night night ds.....gotta sleep big day tom.... 

Internet on my mobile is pants so if anyone needs anything give me a text anytime...Il be there from 10am ish waiting by the poles with me balloon hehehe 

Sleep well...for those of you who can't make it...I'm sure we will meet soon...lots more socials to be planned  x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

Night Shelley! Me too soon!


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 23, 2010)

Night night D's......I shall be there in mind at least!


----------



## HelenP (Apr 24, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> O.K, I'm starting to get worried now.
> 
> Is there anybody left going tomorrow who is over 4o?
> 
> I'd like to come as planned but i don't want to cramp the style of the  younger members who will have much more in common than an oldie like me.:



If it's any consolation, I'm EVEN older than Northerner, and I shall be there !!



xx


----------



## HelenP (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> No garden in yates.... x



........but there's a green right outside, couple of yards away - "Leicester Square Gardens" I think it's called.  Me and my sister used to sit there and have a fag break on many an evening out, lol.

xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 24, 2010)

London calling to the far away towns!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2010)

TomH said:


> London calling to the far away towns!



Like glucose to haemoglobin!  See you later Ton


----------



## aymes (Apr 24, 2010)

Whoop whoop, it's Saturday!!!

I'm on my way.....!


----------



## am64 (Apr 24, 2010)

have great time one an all xx


----------



## Steff (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all might be bit late saying but if anyone does see this and  can they tell shelly we are getting there for 12, if anything goes wrong i will text shell x


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 24, 2010)

Just leaving now...


----------



## HelenP (Apr 24, 2010)

Discovered in the wee small hours that the beginning of the Northern Line is closed today - that's my easiest route!!  GRRRRR!!  I'll have to take a longer way round now.  For anyone else who's using that line - it's closed between Morden and Kennington.  (Jubilee line also closed from Waterloo northwards, if anyone intended taking that line)

seey'all later.

xx


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 24, 2010)

Will be leaving shortly...


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh god- Im suicidal! Im killing myself at work as we speak  Ive just started lunch with a BVM of 12.6 (eek!) and Im eating all the choclate in the vending machine to try and console myself I am not there. Hope you are all having fun.

Please. send. help.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope you're all having fun without me.

I'm still in my PJs while you're all out having fuuuuuunnnnnn *wah wah*


----------



## am64 (Apr 24, 2010)

me too silent !!


----------



## glodee (Apr 24, 2010)

Hope you're all having a fun time in the glorious sunshine. So sorry I didn't make it. Hopefully next time.


----------



## HelenP (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, just wanted to say (and a big apology to those who couldn't make it!) it was a glorious afternoon in Leicester Square!  Well done Shelley, on your organisational skills.  

It was a great turnout, new faces and old (and then me, very old, lol) and the beautiful weather was the icing on the cake.

Had to leave at 4.0 pm cos I'm working this evening, but it was in full swing as I left.  Sorry if I didn't get to say goodbye to anyone.

Lovely to meet everybody, particularly Steff and her MIL who kept me company all afternoon.

xx


----------



## am64 (Apr 24, 2010)

hi helen first reporting back in  glad you had a good time ..im sure steff was fantastic to meet in the flesh so to speak ...i have also heard from becky (sacred heart ) by text and shes has had a great time and met joe from DUK and had a very useful chat  xxxx


----------



## HelenP (Apr 24, 2010)

am64 said:


> hi helen first reporting back in  glad you had a good time ..im sure steff was fantastic to meet in the flesh so to speak ...i have also heard from becky (sacred heart ) by text and shes has had a great time and met joe from DUK and had a very useful chat  xxxx



Yes, she is just as lovely as you would imagine her to be.

Left before Joe arrived, look forward to hearing details of what went on.

xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say I hope you all had a lovely time it's been such a lovely day weather wise xx


----------



## JoeFreeman (Apr 24, 2010)

Lovely to meet some of you. Hope you found it helpful, I think it's important someone from Diabetes UK comes along to things like this to meet people and get feedback. Will see what we'll be able to do to help with DiDkA too.

Sorry I couldn't meet more of you, or spend more time there!

Joe


----------



## am64 (Apr 24, 2010)

hey joe ...great that you enjoyed yourself ...and met a lot on D on mass ...great to be in the field so too speak !! ...i ll be in contact next week and lets keep this positivity flowing xx


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 24, 2010)

Just returned home. 
Had a super afternoon at Leicester Square. May i say what a lovely group of people i spent the day with; very welcoming and inclusive.

Great to now be able to put some names and faces to the forum ones - but i hope you'll forgive me if i don't remember them all. 

Hope those who are still there enjoy the rest of the evening and get home safely.


----------



## am64 (Apr 24, 2010)

hey Raw ...glad it was great time ..the after party is in the virtual pub ...later ive got to get food on the table for my gannets xxx


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just got home, had a great time...


----------



## Steff (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all hope everyone gets home ok 

Jush checking in to say what a brill time i had and thanks so much to shelly you were a great host hun and you did a great job, mind you what was your thing with the tables lol.X

Lovely to meet everyone and Helen  BIG thanks to you hun xx  (so pleased I was not the only one wary of the model balloons


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 24, 2010)

Just got in. Thanks for the lovely day, all.


----------



## aymes (Apr 24, 2010)

Just got on train, should be home by midnight! Party was still going strong when I left!
Although there were no profiteroles I'm pleased to say Viki, Shelley and I managed to find some pretty tasty cheesecake instead!
Fab day, bring on the next one!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm gutted I missed desserts  Probably wouldn't have done me any favours though - still not feeling right!


----------



## aymes (Apr 24, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon, you have been up for a ridiculously long time which can't be helping!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks hon. I think it was a combination of being tired, the heat and levels just generally misbehaving!


----------



## Viki (Apr 24, 2010)

aymes said:


> Just got on train, should be home by midnight! Party was still going strong when I left!
> Although there were no profiteroles I'm pleased to say Viki, Shelley and I managed to find some pretty tasty cheesecake instead!
> Fab day, bring on the next one!



MMmmmmm it was goooooood! I practically inhaled mine!

Amy I left without paying you back!!! I owe you dessert!!!! 

Was a fab day, sorry I didnt get round to speak you Steff and Helen  hopefully theyll be another time soon. It was great meeting all the circle d peeps and seeing some familiar faces again - great idea to get us all together Shelley! Well done hun xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2010)

Blimey, you lot got back on quickly!  Just got back. Had a great day, sorry if I didn't get to chat much to some people, and even more sorry to those who had to listen to me pontificating on every subject under the Sun! 

Shelley is a goddess - what a brilliant hostess! Thanks for organising it Shelley! I shall wear my Circle D badge with pride!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 24, 2010)

I enjoyed hearing about McDonald's in Russia, Northe!  and I now have a signed copy of Balance! Hurrah!  

Right, now to start organising the birthday gala


----------



## aymes (Apr 24, 2010)

Yay, excuse for dessert next time I see Viki! 
Now, I admit being a bit dim about sport, was there some sort of big England sporting thing today? My train is full of drunk, chanting guys with England flags....regretting my decision to sit by the bar!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 24, 2010)

I think it's one day late St George's Day celebrations.


----------



## Viki (Apr 24, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I think it's one day late St George's Day celebrations.



Im guessing some pubs are cashing in on saturday revelry with some St George themed promos. Any excuse!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 24, 2010)

Well at least it wasn't like the drunken football louts throwing frozen peas around the train I was on on the way home....so weird. And annoying!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2010)

No-one threw anything on the coach...


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 24, 2010)

Meh, that sounds far too civilized. I swear I also saw Carol Vorderman on the train.


----------



## aymes (Apr 24, 2010)

Some of them are getting a bit too lairy! The train staff must've been worried, police got on at the last station. Still, livens the journey I guess!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2010)

Some quick piccies!







Tez, Tom and Shiv






The Profiterellas (OK, I know there were no actual profiteroles involved )


----------



## Hazel (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the pics - looks like a good time was had by all

How many actually turned up on the day

Glad to see Tom made it


----------



## Viki (Apr 24, 2010)

I think final overall count was 30!

I am soooo sunburnt


----------



## aymes (Apr 24, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Thanks for the pics - looks like a good time was had by all How many actually turned up on the day Glad to see Tom made it



There were 30 throughout the course of the day, although not everyone was there at the same time.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Thanks for the pics - looks like a good time was had by all
> 
> How many actually turned up on the day
> 
> Glad to see Tom made it



It was a lovely day - my goodness though, that London is busy! 

Tom was clearly very proud of his pump (and rightly so!) and was fitting canulas to everyone (well, maybe not EVERYONE )


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 24, 2010)

Shiv's face is AMAZING on that one. She was much less of a wuss than me - 'AMY HOLD MY HAND!'


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Shiv's face is AMAZING on that one. She was much less of a wuss than me - 'AMY HOLD MY HAND!'



Have you taken yours off yet? You must be worn out!


----------



## Viki (Apr 24, 2010)

Definately think Tom missed his calling as a pump rep!!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 24, 2010)

Nah, I'll take it off Monday, probably. Want to try sleeping with it, and a few of my work friends have been curious about what the cannulas would look like, so I might as well show them!

I am shattered, yes. Got to do my Lantus though, and a blog post to finish


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad you all had a good time, wish I'd come x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It was a lovely day - my goodness though, that London is busy!
> 
> Tom was clearly very proud of his pump (and rightly so!) and was fitting canulas to everyone (well, maybe not EVERYONE )



LOL! SHIV! Your face is a picture XD Bless you!

So gutted I couldn't be there  Stupid lack of money


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2010)

Diabetic in Mad Spex going for a song!


----------



## am64 (Apr 24, 2010)

lovely to see the piccies ...roll on loads more !!!


----------



## runner (Apr 24, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> LOL! SHIV! Your face is a picture XD Bless you!
> 
> So gutted I couldn't be there  Stupid lack of money



Ditto - but glad you all had a good time.


----------



## shiv (Apr 25, 2010)

i apologise for the face...i didn't realise he had the camera out!

i still have it in - i'll take it out tomorrow after i've shown my partner. 

i'm still in london at a friend's house...i'm so tired!

it was a great day! can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad to hear you're safely esconced Shiv


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 25, 2010)

Viki said:


> Definately think Tom missed his calling as a pump rep!!!



Hehehe, I think that's life after graduation sorted out then!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2010)

TomH said:


> Hehehe, I think that's life after graduation sorted out then!



Glad to see you got back OK Tom!


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey all glad everyone is home ok, i was laughing my head off at the random guy walking around bugging us in the sailor hat lol.

But anyway im setting off in about half hour so shall catch you all back on home terriotory later xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hey all glad everyone is home ok, i was laughing my head off at the random guy walking around bugging us in the sailor hat lol.
> 
> But anyway im setting off in about half hour so shall catch you all back on home terriotory later xx



Have a good journey Steff


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2010)

Viki said:


> MMmmmmm it was goooooood! I practically inhaled mine!
> 
> Amy I left without paying you back!!! I owe you dessert!!!!
> 
> Was a fab day, sorry I didnt get round to speak you Steff and Helen  hopefully theyll be another time soon. It was great meeting all the circle d peeps and seeing some familiar faces again - great idea to get us all together Shelley! Well done hun xx



Hey Viki no worries it was a great day and yes another time we must have a good natter x


----------



## shiv (Apr 25, 2010)

yes i definitely think tom should be a rep.

i'm now umming and ahhing about taking the thing out now. what's the best way to do it? just rip it off like a plaster or do it slowly?


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2010)

shiv said:


> yes i definitely think tom should be a rep.
> 
> i'm now umming and ahhing about taking the thing out now. what's the best way to do it? just rip it off like a plaster or do it slowly?



I hope you used the special spray before putting the canula in? If not, you will have to wait 2 weeks for it to fall off naturally.Bev


----------



## shiv (Apr 25, 2010)

bev said:


> I hope you used the special spray before putting the canula in? If not, you will have to wait 2 weeks for it to fall off naturally.Bev



are you joking.

TOM!


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2010)

shiv said:


> are you joking.
> 
> TOM!



Did Tom spray you first with the 'lift off' spray? Perhaps he did spray you - but you didnt notice as you were nervous? I am sure he would have done as he knows what he is doing. If he forgot - thats not good news Shiv.If you pull it off without the spray you will rip your skin off - and leave a big scar. It will gradually come off itself - but apparently it takes 2 weeks and you cant get it wet in the shower or it stops the adhesive from breaking down and its even harder to get off!Bev


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2010)

I forgot to say that if it doesnt fall off after 2 weeks you develop 'leftlegitis' - this is a condition whereby you lose all the hairs on your left leg and develop orange-type spots all down the inside leg. But dont worry Shiv, there is a cure - all you have to do is eat piles and piles of sprouts for 5 days and the hairs will grow bag spontaneously. If you dont eat the sprouts - you will develop a condition called 'rightlegitis' and I wont scare you with what that entails........Bev


----------



## am64 (Apr 25, 2010)

heheee bev love it !!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 25, 2010)

Does beer count as a special spray?


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2010)

TomH said:


> Does beer count as a special spray?



Only if it was mixed with formaldehyde and left to marinade in dogs paw for 3 nights under a full moon...Bev


----------



## shiv (Apr 25, 2010)

the jokes made me lol but srsly...i can get the cannula out without taking the adhesive stuff off, right? that's more what i'm worried about. i can live with the adhesive for a couple of weeks if i have to!


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2010)

shiv said:


> the jokes made me lol but srsly...i can get the cannula out without taking the adhesive stuff off, right? that's more what i'm worried about. i can live with the adhesive for a couple of weeks if i have to!



Shiv, just pull it off like a plaster!Bev


p.s. Do watch for spotty legs.........


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 25, 2010)

its looks like a briliant day for all, is there a chance that we could have a gathering in scotland or is there already one i dont know about


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> its looks like a briliant day for all, is there a chance that we could have a gathering in scotland or is there already one i dont know about



http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5638&page=2

There was one in Glasgow - perhaps you could all make another date as there seem to be more members from the Scotland area now.Bev


----------



## shiv (Apr 25, 2010)

bev said:


> Shiv, just pull it off like a plaster!Bev
> 
> 
> p.s. Do watch for spotty legs.........



bev - done  were you having me on about it taking 2 weeks???

i'll keep an eye on my legs


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi All...

Just want to say a masssiiiiivvvvveeee thank you for making yesterday such a wonderful day  safe to say we will get some new members here too...

I had a great time....and hope all of you did too...apologies I haven't had a chance to sit at the laptop to read the thread since you all got home...promise to read and respond more later or tommorow...pics r going onto facebook shortly...there are 130 

You guys are all total stars....and it made me so so happy to have so much support yesterday for the 2yr bday of Circle D  great to see new faces and old, hope you all had a blast like I did 

Love you guys!!!!!! x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2010)

Shelley, it was all thanks to you and your terrific energy that the day was such a success! Thank you!


----------



## shiv (Apr 25, 2010)

agreed shelley!!

can we have more pictures up please? my other half keeps asking what happened yesterday so it would be great to show him!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 25, 2010)

Video's nearly finished


----------



## D_G (Apr 25, 2010)

Just saw the pictures! looks like u guys had an awsome day and the weather was on ur side too  hopefully i can make it next time! xx


----------



## shiv (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm still rooting for the next one to be in birmingham...it's right in the middle of the country and easily accessible!!


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2010)

shiv said:


> bev - done  were you having me on about it taking 2 weeks???
> 
> i'll keep an eye on my legs



Shiv, yes I was only joking with you. Your not allowed to leave them in for more than 3 days (for most people) as they can become infected etc..Bev x


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey all x

Yes shell ty for a great time you are a star xx

p.s are you still dehydrated?


----------



## shiv (Apr 25, 2010)

bev said:


> Shiv, yes I was only joking with you. Your not allowed to leave them in for more than 3 days (for most people) as they can become infected etc..Bev x



oh i know about the 3 day thing - i just didn't know if you were talking about just the adhesive part!! it took a bit of effort to get it off without giving me a serious burn or something


----------



## am64 (Apr 25, 2010)

great photos on fb !!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2010)

am64 said:


> great photos on fb !!!!



oh well im not on there 


anyone got any that aint on fb


----------



## Hazel (Apr 25, 2010)

So pleased everyone had a great time

I just wish we could shrink the UK - the south of England is a bit far to travel just for a few hours

Still, again congrats to Shelly for organising what seems a great day for all concerned


----------



## aymes (Apr 25, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> oh well im not on there
> 
> 
> anyone got any that aint on fb



There should be a link so you can see the photos even if you're not on fb. Think the album owner only has access to the link so Shelley should be able to send hopefully....


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2010)

cANT SEE no link


----------



## aymes (Apr 25, 2010)

No, she's not posted it yet, sure she will when she's around though!


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2010)

aymes said:


> No, she's not posted it yet, sure she will when she's around though!



Ah thank you. Thought id missed a post somewhere in the thread x


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 26, 2010)

Was a great day. Lovely to meet some new people and sorry to the few I didn't manage to speak to. Loving all the photos. 
Steff- did I say something wrong? you left just after I came over to speak to you  hehe


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Was a great day. Lovely to meet some new people and sorry to the few I didn't manage to speak to. Loving all the photos.
> Steff- did I say something wrong? you left just after I came over to speak to you  hehe



hey hun no we had planned to leave at 4 , my mother in law had left all her pills at home and was feeling abit queasy so we kinda had to go lol xxxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 26, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hey all x
> 
> Yes shell ty for a great time you are a star xx
> 
> p.s are you still dehydrated?



UR WELCOME.....yeah i am still dehydrated even today, and have now come out in a yukky cold...booooo


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys....this is the link to my facebook photos, there are 128  xxx

Thanks again to everyone for such an amazing day 

Next social to be planned me thinks hehehe....might take a backseat and let you guys decide and plan tho hehehe... am exhausted from sat hehe!!!! x


----------



## shiv (Apr 26, 2010)

someone mentioned going camping next time? i think that'd be awesome!


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hey guys....this is the link to my facebook photos, there are 128  xxx
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for such an amazing day
> 
> Next social to be planned me thinks hehehe....might take a backseat and let you guys decide and plan tho hehehe... am exhausted from sat hehe!!!! x



hey shell i cant see no link?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=414972&id=645415653&l=6793fb377a

oooppppsssyy!!! Sorry Steff, feeling really poorly today, brain is clearly asleep!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=414972&id=645415653&l=6793fb377a
> 
> oooppppsssyy!!! Sorry Steff, feeling really poorly today, brain is clearly asleep!!!!



Totally brill i hoped not to be on so many but thats ok lol, i aint to photogenic hehe xx


sorry to hear your poorly hun must be exhaused as well still xx


----------



## HelenP (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the photos Shelley, and a special thank you for providing me with so many 'before' pictures 

xx
Edit:  As in 'before the diet' and 'after the diet' pics


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 26, 2010)

hahah twas a very photogenic balloon I'l have you know ;0) x


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad you all had a wicked time  Sorry I couldn't be there, been a bit crazy in Rossi's world of late, but things are nearly looking up. I'll catch you all next time


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Glad you all had a wicked time  Sorry I couldn't be there, been a bit crazy in Rossi's world of late, but things are nearly looking up. I'll catch you all next time



We missed you Rossi! Hope things settle down, see you at the next one


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry you could not be there rossi,would of been to meet at last, hope things settle and you make the next one hun x


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 26, 2010)

Great pics, looks like you had fun. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## glodee (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for putting all the photos up Shelley. Great to see you all have such a fab time - obviously superb organisational skills there
G


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

glodee said:


> Thanks for putting all the photos up Shelley. Great to see you all have such a fab time - obviously superb organisational skills there
> G



We missed you Glodee!


----------



## runner (Apr 27, 2010)

Morning all!  Loved the photos shelley - who won the prize for the best balloon model   Really would like to meet you all - hopefully next time.  Hope all's well with you soon Rossi


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

haha should of had a prize for the best balloon, didn't think of that...half of us couldn't even blow them up!! Bruce the diabetic dog was my fave, but he was a group effort heehe x


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> haha should of had a prize for the best balloon, didn't think of that...half of us couldn't even blow them up!! Bruce the diabetic dog was my fave, but he was a group effort heehe x



and some of us have a baloon phobia haha.Me and Helen were on tenterhooks lolol.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> and some of us have a baloon phobia haha.Me and Helen were on tenterhooks lolol.



I know I felt terrible....!!!!! Didnt think of balloons as a phobia....eeekkkk...!!! x


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> I know I felt terrible....!!!!! Didnt think of balloons as a phobia....eeekkkk...!!! x



You had sooooo much to think about that day  hun i aint bothered xx


----------

